# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Aptoslift gezicht - Artikel

## Agnes574

Gelaatsbehandeling met Aptos draden 

Het gezicht veroudert voornamelijk door uitzakken van de structuren van het gelaat en door rimpelvorming.Naast de verslapping van de huid is het uitzakken van de onderhuidse weefsels minstens even belangrijk. Onderhuids bevinden zich een aantal spieren en vetweefsel. Deze structuren gaan zich verplaatsen en veroorzaken de verouderde look. 


Aptos lift 
Deze revolutionaire methode werd ontworpen om verslapping van de wangen en de hals op een zachte wijze te corrigeren. De droom om de huid een beetje op te trekken en hogerop te bevestigen kan nu dankzij speciale draden met weerhaken die via een naald onderhuids aangebracht worden. Oorspronkelijk een Russische uitvinding gekend onder de naam APTOS draden (komt van A PTOSE , tegen het verzakken), heeft dit ophangingsysteem met draden talrijke verbeteringen ondergaan waardoor chirurgie vaak vermeden kan worden. 


Wat zijn Aptosdraden? 
Aptosdraden zijn fijne, niet-resorbeerbare draden met microscopische weerhaakjes gemaakt, ze zijn gemaakt van propyleen. Propyleen wordt al jarenlang gebruikt als niet-resorbeerbare draad voor hartchirurgie, neurochirurgie en abdominale chirurgie. Het veroorzaakt geen enkele reactie met het lichaam (dus ook geen allergische reactie). Dankzij de microscopische weerhaakjes kunnen we de uitgezakte huid terug liften naar de plaats waar ze hoort te zitten voor een jeugdige, vitale uitstraling. Rond deze draadjes vormt zich een fibrinereactie waardoor het resultaat zal blijven verbeteren over de volgende 12 tot 18 maanden. De originele techniek is in 1998 uitgevonden in Moskou en is in de loop der jaren veel verbeterd. 


Welke zones kunnen behandeld worden? 
Globaal gezien kunnen we spreken van 3 te behandelen zones:
 de onderste kaaklijn: de onderste kaaklijn en een stukje van de voorste hals wordt gelift. De mondhoekplooi zal vervagen. 
 de wangen en de neuslippenplooi: afhangende wangen worden terug gelift tot hun oorspronkelijke toestand en de neuslippenplooi zal duidelijk afnemen. 
 de wenkbrauwen en het voorhoofd: hierdoor zullen de ogen "vergroten", wat een meer vitale uitstraling geeft. 


De Behandeling 
De behandeling duurt ongeveer 1 uur.
Na de ontsmetting van de huid worden er lijnen getekend waaronder de draden zullen worden ingebracht. Met enkele prikjes wordt de plaatselijke verdoving toegediend.
Eerst wordt een uniek ophangsysteem voorzien.Nu volgt de bevestiging van de draden aan dit ophangsysteem: met een hol naaldje worden de draden onder de huid ingebracht, en door de lussen van de ophangdraden geleid:
 met het onderste paar lange draden wordt de kaaklijn, de mondhoekplooi en de voorzijde van de hals omhooggetrokken. 
 met het middelste paar draden worden de wangen en de neuslippenplooi gelift tot hun oorspronkelijke natuurlijke toestand. 
 met het bovenste paar draden worden de zijkanten van de wenkbrauwen en het voorhoofd omhooggetrokken. 
Hierdoor ontstaat een zeer natuurlijke lifting van het voorste gedeelte van de hals, de onderkaak, de wangen en het voorhoofd zonder dat er wordt gesneden. Er zal dus geen enkel litteken zichtbaar zijn.
Daarna gebeurt de fijne afstelling ter hoogte van de middelste haarlijn. Door aan de drie paar propyleendraden van het ophangsysteem te trekken wordt achtereenvolgens de hoogte van de onderste kaaklijn, de wangen en de wenkbrauwen afgesteld.
Tot slot worden de fijne uitstekende draadjes zo afgeknipt dat het uiteinde veilig en onvoelbaar onder de huid ligt. 


Resultaat 
Het resultaat is meteen zichtbaar en zal de komende 12 tot 18 maanden blijven verbeteren. 
Littekens zijn niet waarneembaar. Er hoeven geen hechtingen te worden verwijderd en een verband is niet nodig.
U mag dadelijk na de behandeling naar huis (onder begeleiding). 
Na 1 week kan u meestal al het werk hervatten.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## elnajo

Komt het voor dat de draadjes knappen? En is dat dan te corrigeren? wat zijn de kosten ongeveer voor deze ingreep? heeft iemand met deze, niet zo drastische ingreep, ervaring?

----------

